
Russia orders Telegram to hand over users’ encryption keys - portofcall
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/17142482/russia-orders-telegram-hand-over-user-encryption-keys
======
Grangar
Does Telegram even have access to these?

~~~
ryanlol
Telegram is not end-to-end encrypted, so yes.

~~~
unicornporn
It is not E2EE by default, but the "secure chat" feature is E2EE.

~~~
ryanlol
Which is hardly worth mentioning.

Nobody _ever_ uses the “secure chat” feature, it’s not supported by the
clients and it’s not what people mean when they say “Telegram”.

The Durovs sell their app on it’s “encryption”, while simultaneously going out
of their way to make sure nobody uses that feature.

~~~
unicornporn
You are 100% correct about this.

